# Paint Strainer Holder



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I stumbled across a commercial made strainer holder and thought...I should make something like that. :grin: Although it was made of metal (and cost $20), my version should perform the same purpose and be free. :dance3::yes4:

Basically, it is a simple holder (like a third hand) that supports a paint strainer while the paint/stain/finish is poured through it. Some final dimensions might change, but I think a pint can, sprayer cup or a plastic bucket (2 qt capacity), should sit nicely underneath and make straining/filling easier than what I am doing now.

What cha think - yes-no-maybe? It would be made from scrap plywood and whatever else is available in the short bin. :surprise:

Edit: There is a third leg hidden behind the bucket. And the whole thing can be clamped to a table or workbench to keep it stable and sturdy.
Mike


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

?...don't you just use your wife's nylons stretched over the top of the can?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I did that once. She said never again because I put a runner in one leg.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I did that once. She said never again because I put a runner in one leg.


I think she was supposed to take them off first, Mike!


----------

